# Wife bought a boat II



## FrancSevin

Well, I didn't get the racer and the Ericson was already sold.

But we did spend today looking at several boats within our budget and design parameters.

The harbor was just finishing up on what amounts to a complete refit of a well founded Islander Bahamas 30 footer. 1985 model, the last year of production. Every system rebuilt or new. Has AC and heat. Low hours on an oversized diesel auxiliary, Full set of sails, including gear for a spinnaker(which I have in storage), a Bimini, instrumentation, TV two stoves (electric and propane) re-upholstered salon sheets and halyards.

New bottom paint, pedestal wheel steering (and tiller steer which I prefer) and new hot water heater.

Sister ship;;;;






I think we paid top dollar but it needs nothing. It's in the water. A duffel full of sea clothes, a bottle of single malt, and I can move aboard.

Pictures tomorrow. It's been a long day


----------



## FrancSevin

Here's the specs on the original version
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?CLASS_ID=1362






This design is a Racer/Cruiser. It is a true Bluewater boat but generally employed as a very capable inter coastal Cruiser.


----------



## pixie

Nice ! Our first boat was an Islander 36. We lived on it for 3.5 years and went from Maine to the Florida Keys and back twice. Even with all the times we took a boat with 6 foot draft thru places with only 5-5.5 feet of water, the keel didn't fall off.


----------



## Doc

Nice!!!   Congrats Franc.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## waybomb

Congrats.

Come on summer!


----------



## FrancSevin

pixie said:


> Nice ! Our first boat was an Islander 36. We lived on it for 3.5 years and went from Maine to the Florida Keys and back twice. Even with all the times we took a boat with 6 foot draft thru places with only 5-5.5 feet of water, the keel didn't fall off.




I wasn't even looking at the Islander brand. My mistake. They are well found boats. But I considered them out of my price range. After seeing this one, the wife said, " ...it speaks to me...." and somehow found the money.   So, when I title it "wife bought a boat "it's an honest claim.

The joinery work on Islanders is amazing. When I get some pictures up, you'll recognize elements of the craftsmanship. The interior of ours looks brand new.


We looked at so many boats where the teak was abused, improperly finished, shoddy carpentry, or allowed to deteriorate. This craft had proud and loving owner's. The yard did magnificent job of refit. I do not use the term lightly when I say this 33 year old boat is "Bristol."


----------



## EastTexFrank

Congrats Franc.  I hope you both enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Congratulations!     Just out of curiosity:  Is that a dedicated navsta just aft of the galley?  If so, how is it equipped?

BTW, does this mean the Ava property may go on the block in the foreseeable future?


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Congratulations!  Just out of curiosity: Is that a dedicated navsta just aft of the galley? If so, how is it equipped?
> 
> BTW, does this mean the Ava property may go on the block in the foreseeable future?



The Nav station is starboard just opposite of the galley.  Behind it is a roomy 1 3/4 quarter berth with an opening port to the cockpit.

 The Ava property is just sitting  healing from the wounds of previous logging and a brush fire.  A wind storm messed the RV  up badly so, we  only will visit it from time to time this summer.  It is about 1 1/2 hours away.  The Boat haws AC and heat which makes it a pleasant live-aboard.


 The Yatch Club/Marina has a nice restaurant and bar. One of our customers is taking their work  "inside."  I will be installing equipment and training operators this summer in NIXA,  about an hour away on Highway 13.  So I'll spend a lot of time on THE BOAT


----------



## FrancSevin

We are working on a name for the boat. Currently it is documented as "SHANANEGAN"
But we are not Irish and really don't like it. The new coast guard documentation requires we name the boat. So....

we have options.....

So far;


Tempest
Whirlwind
Harmony
Sanctuary
Refuge
Haven
Sanctum
Oasis
Journey
Elusive
Phantasmagoria
Illusion
Gossamer
Zephyr
Spontaneity
Figment
Paradigm
Windermere
COVENANT
Decision
Mizzen ( I like this one because the boat is a sloop. If asked what it means, or,,,; WHERE IS OUR MIZZIN SAIL?, we can answer,,,,; LOZT)
Merlin   (Company name is Excalibur)

Looking for critics and new suggestions. Preferably adjectives/adverbs used as nouns. One or two words that reflect our personalities.

SHOVE OFF, GONE NUTS, and THE OFFICE, have been rejected. They are on the short list for the Dinghy.


----------



## FrancSevin

We love sailing at night under the stars. Nothing compares to the Milky way in August on a clear night.

The wife just added _Moonraker_ to the list.


----------



## FrancSevin

*Moonraker *it is.

 Sent off the Coast Guard documentation apt today.
 We take possession next Friday.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> *Moonraker *it is.
> 
> Sent off the Coast Guard documentation apt today.
> We take possession next Friday.



That's an awesome name for the boat.
Happy sailing and romancin' under the stars.


----------



## FrancSevin

I may be selling the new sailboat. We had a nice offer on it today It wasn't for sale, but these folks want this boat in particular. What works for us is that we haven't the time to use it right now.

Business is so heavy and my dad's house is under water both figuratively and with a mortgage. I need about #30K to flip it and selling the sailboat will fund most of that. Then next year we can look at acquisition of another one.

I'm leaning to something like this one
https://www.smartmarineguide.com/L52489761






















​



*Or this one
**https://www.sailboatli*

*stings.com/view/66060*


----------



## Doc

Wow.  Hope that works out for you.  When someone comes wanting to buy your boat that is not for sale you always get your price and usually walk away ahead of the game.  Hope that is your case.   Good luck with the house flipping.

If you buy one of those boats pictured above you can retire and live on the boat and sail the seas.   Would be a great adventure.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Wow. Hope that works out for you. When someone comes wanting to buy your boat that is not for sale you always get your price and usually walk away ahead of the game. Hope that is your case. Good luck with the house flipping.
> 
> If you buy one of those boats pictured above you can retire and live on the boat and sail the seas. Would be a great adventure.



I wish that were so. the offer is less than we paid, but then we knew we overpaid for the boat. It's not that much of a difference until you add commissions. Yes it was a broker who brought them by.


But an old saying will put things in perspective. Boating is not a matter of life and death. It is far more important than that.


As for living on the boat there is another saying, more modern, Live-a-board is romantic but prepare to "Abandon Comfort."

In reality we did plan to buy a liv-a-board boat. The current one is just barely that. At 30 feet with one sleeping cabin and a galley/salon, it just makes comfort possible for one person and a visiting wife or girlfriend. The two I posted have secondary separate cabins so I can go to one if my snoring wakes my partner.

Boats are all just a hole in the water in which the owners pour money. Sailboats don't eat as much as power boats. Parts cost more yes, but last longer. No, the issue is footage. A sailboat in a slip cost about $200 a foot per year to berth and keep afloat. These boats listed will cost and additional $1,800 annually to own before operating and repair costs. A hole in the water cost more the bigger it gets.

A thirty foot mast can be lowered with on board rigging. A fifty foot mast means hiring a kid foolish enough to go up a bosons seat to change a light bulb. $150.00 minimum.

It helps that I don't plan to retire soon. I'm just shy of 72, so I have some harness time left. But that makes sailing the world impossible for now. It was a dream of ours when we were young and foolish. Now that we are older she likes comfort. And has made the concept of abandonment clearly off the table.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> I wish that were so. the offer is less than we paid, but then we knew we overpaid for the boat. It's not that much of a difference until you add commissions. Yes it was a broker who brought them by.
> 
> 
> But an old saying will put things in perspective. Boating is not a matter of life and death. It is far more important than that.
> 
> 
> As for living on the boat there is another saying, more modern, Live-a-board is romantic but prepare to "Abandon Comfort."
> 
> In reality we did plan to buy a liv-a-board boat. The current one is just barely that. At 30 feet with one sleeping cabin and a galley/salon, it just makes comfort possible for one person and a visiting wife or girlfriend. The two I posted have secondary separate cabins so I can go to one if my snoring wakes my partner.
> 
> Boats are all just a hole in the water in which the owners pour money. Sailboats don't eat as much as power boats. Parts cost more yes, but last longer. No, the issue is footage. A sailboat in a slip cost about $200 a foot per year to berth and keep afloat. These boats listed will cost and additional $1,800 annually to own before operating and repair costs. A hole in the water cost more the bigger it gets.
> 
> A thirty foot mast can be lowered with on board rigging. A fifty foot mast means hiring a kid foolish enough to go up a bosons seat to change a light bulb. $150.00 minimum.
> 
> It helps that I don't plan to retire soon. I'm just shy of 72, so I have some harness time left. But that makes sailing the world impossible for now. It was a dream of ours when we were young and foolish. Now that we are older she likes comfort. And has made the concept of abandonment clearly off the table.



So, what has all this done to the status of Little Ava?  Is she still in Limbo?


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> So, what has all this done to the status of Little Ava? Is she still in Limbo?




"Little Ava" AKA Hippie Ridge is healing nicely. We will have time this winter to attack it with the brush hag and other equipment my son has stored in CT.


So far we have been able to keep up the payments and the power on, and the taxes paid.

BTW the link for the second boat, the S&S catalina dissappeared.

Here;
https://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/66060


----------



## JimVT

I notice a big drop in price on sailboats this time of year.


----------



## FrancSevin

JimVT said:


> I notice a big drop in price on sailboats this time of year.


 
 Yes. The ODAY 40 asking dropped $5K last month.  
 It is also why the offer I received October 2nd is about that much below what I paid last April.


----------

